# Transmission Fluid



## Engr Godfrey (10 mo ago)

Please what is the best transmission fluid for the 2013 Chevrolet Cruze LT in Nigeria?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Valvoline Maxlife ATF


----------



## Engr Godfrey (10 mo ago)

Johnny B said:


> Valvoline Maxlife ATF


Thank you, Johnny


----------



## 916LTZCRZ (Nov 13, 2019)

ive ran amsoil full syn atf in mine last couple years. great mpgs and gear performance i usually drive in sport 90% of the time i can tell transmission likes it a lot


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

916LTZCRZ said:


> ive ran amsoil full syn atf in mine last couple years. great mpgs and gear performance i usually drive in sport 90% of the time i can tell transmission likes it a lot


I've converted my entire truck to amsoil. 

I think I'm going to keep my engine on pennzoil though. Ligjter on the wallet.


----------



## 916LTZCRZ (Nov 13, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> I've converted my entire truck to amsoil.
> I think I'm going to keep my engine on pennzoil though. Ligjter on the wallet.


lol i got 5 quarts of penz on my desk now waiting for my MOA AND 44K TO come in. I been running pennzoil with MOA in my engine for 1 year now. New engine seems to really like it. yeah i ran amsoil syn oil once on a bad engine but didnt see benefits of the extra cost im not taking the oil past the oil life i cant trust the car enough so i just add that MOA TO penz its good enough!


----------



## alan (Sep 11, 2018)

Why does the.owners manual state:

'There is a special procedure for and changing the transmission fluid. Because this procedure is difficult, this should be done at the dealer. Contact the dealer for additional information.'


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

There is no dipstick. The trans fluid level is determined with the fluid at certain temperature range thru a plug on side of the transmission. Not too difficult just different from years of having a dipstick.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Back in the days of dipstick. It was 4 quarts drained. Pan pulled for new filter and gasket. 4 quarts in.

From what I've been reading on this forum. It's still 4 maybe 4.5 quarts. Some people seem to struggle at 2 though.

I did my Colorado. 5.5 out and that's what went back in. it don't have a drain. Most are using a harborfreight hand pump. I went with a 12v pump for the extraction. And used one of the hoses routed to top of motor with a funnel to add back in.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

The change procedure is the same as a lot of newer transmissions (like the VW DSG). You warm the car up to circulate the fluid and then drain as much fluid as possible out of the drain hole. You refill with slightly more fluid than you drained from the transmission and then warm everything up again, making sure to shift through all the gears (R, D, 2, 1, whatever) and then you leave it running in park. Once you've used a fancy OBD handheld to make sure the transmission fluid is at the correct temperature (45ºC for the VW DSG, if I recall correctly) you open up the fluid fill level check plug. If any fluid drains you, you let it drain until it's barely dripping and put the plug back in.

The "complicated" procedure is not really much more than two things:
1. Using a computer to make sure the new fluid is all warmed to the proper temperature to check the fill level.
2. There is no dipstick, so you have to get under the car to use the fill level plug to check.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

My truck has a temp gauge in the dic.

The cruze doesn't have that?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> I've converted my entire truck to amsoil.
> 
> I think I'm going to keep my engine on pennzoil though. Ligjter on the wallet.


If you use the amsoil filter you can get 15k miles per change and more than that if you sample.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

alan said:


> Why does the.owners manual state:
> 
> 'There is a special procedure for and changing the transmission fluid. Because this procedure is difficult, this should be done at the dealer. Contact the dealer for additional information.'


*Fluid Capacity Spec List*
*AMSOIL Products for the 2016+ Gen2 Cruze*
*How-To: Cruze Gen 2 Transmission Fluid Change
Transmission Fluid Capacity/Level Check Procedure*


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> If you use the amsoil filter you can get 15k miles per change and more than that if you sample.


With pennzoil my economy drops a little with the last 750 miles. Amsoil held the entire 7500 miles. I don't think I'd want to go any further.

I can't say what the truck does yet. Jiffy lube did the first change and it dropped at 2500 miles. I don't think they understand or sell dexos1. That's also when winter kicked in. So it could be either or the weather or oil.
Amsoil isn't quite keeping up in the truck.

With the v6 motor. It holds 6 quarts but I don't think i want to go above 5k. Specially since I'm planning on towing a camper in the future.


----------



## alan (Sep 11, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> *How to: Automatic Transmission Fluid Flush*
> *AMSOIL Products for the 2011-2015, 2016 Limited Gen1 Cruze*


I should have added vehicle is a gen2 diesel


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

alan said:


> I should have added vehicle is a gen2 diesel


I see someone moved the thread and I fixed the links above.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> My truck has a temp gauge in the dic.
> 
> The cruze doesn't have that?


No. Car drivers generally don’t care about transmission oil or engine oil temps.


----------

